# Aeronaughts!



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Anybody remember the "Aeronaughts" we made once for the fairplex garden railway's "Futureopolis?"

http://hackaday.com/2011/11/08/pers...steam-age/

http://hackaday.com/2011/11/08/personal-flight-from-the-steam-age/


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom; 

The links are not working for me. Don't think it's you, but something to do with the way this forum software parses them. 

Thought you should know, 
David Meashey


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the forum software is degrading

http://vimeo.com/31606243


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom; 

Cool costume. Somebody put some thought and effort into making the wings expand and retract. Shows that there are still some good "shade tree" engineers out there. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

